# What do you feed your wether?



## cdtrum

I am interested in finding out what others feed their wethers......I have been told from another forum that I should be giving my boys alfalfa pellets or hay.....I could have sworn I read where it was bad for wethers?????? I also read where baking soda is bad for them concerning urinary problems.....I have always had it out for them?????? If I am suppose to be giving them alfalfa pellets...where do you get them, what brand.....I have never seen them at my TSC.


----------



## liz

My bucks get what my does do, with the addition of AC to the minerals...same hay, same grain and have for 8 years, I don't leave baking soda out freechoice because they don't use it often, I do offer it after a day of browsing to all of my goats, some take it and some dont. I don't give my boys alfalfa because of the supposed high calcium, as wethers, your guys really don't need other than what they've gotten......and thy are quite healthy boys, right? So best thing to do is not to change a thing, unless you see a marked decline in their condition and health.


My TSC JUST started to carry alfalfa pellets 3 months ago, so that may be why yours doesn't have them yet.


----------



## RunAround

Alfalfa pellets are cheaper then hay extender pellets at my grain store... don't know why. 

I feed my wethers and bucks EZ pels, beet pulp, alfalfa pellets, and Medicated feed with Ammonium chloride.


----------



## Epona142

Good hay. And a handful of grain to make him feel special.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm

Grass hay is fine for wethers...all I give my wether is good quality grass hay and loose minerals when browse is available. During the winter, I give a little grain mixed with alfalfa pellets--1 part grain to 2 parts pellets. I adjust the amount according to the condition of the goat and usually only feed it every other day. (TSC should be able to special order Alfalfa pellets for you if you want them) The reason for mixing alfalfa pellets (high in calcium) with the grain (high in phosphorus) is to keep the calcium/phosphorus ratio at the right level. 

I do keep baking soda out--my guy doesn't use that much of it...so I figure when he does use it, it's because he needs it. I don't really see how it could cause urinary troubles anyway.


----------



## bheila

Our Pygmy wether gets free choice grass hay, Sweetlix minerals and free choice baking soda. If I fed him anymore he would seriously pop. Another reason I don't grain him is because I get so darn confused about what to feed and I feel like I would worry more about him getting UC. I give him a handful once every couple weeks when I grain the does but that's it.


----------



## jaytori220

My wethers get what my does get. Free choice alfalfa hay, 1/4 cup goat grain 1x a day, and free choice loose minerals daily. The thing with wethers is to keep the calcium to phosphorus at a 2-1 ratio to try and prevent UC. Feeding grass hay or grass mix only and no grain or feeding alfalfa hay with or without grain only is the way to go when feeding wethers. Thats where you will get your 2-1 ratio.


----------



## HummelHill

I feed my wethers and bucks grass hay, a 12% feed with ammonium chloride added, and BOSS.


----------



## sparks879

I havnt fed whethers in a really long time, at least not mature whethers. But when we did have them They got a good quality orchard grass hay and browse. After turning one year they got a handful of grain every once in awhile for a treat. kids would get a bowl of grasin to share between them. 
even working whethers dont need a whole lot. they seem to keep weight on farely easily.
Minis might be different. I have always had full sized dairy goats.
beth


----------



## HummelHill

Sorry duplicate post!!


----------



## HummelHill

> I feed my wethers and bucks EZ pels, beet pulp, alfalfa pellets, and Medicated feed with Ammonium chloride.


How much EZ Pels do you feed per goat/per day? I just picked up my bag today, and I'm not sure how much to feed :scratch:

Thanks!


----------



## tanny

wethers are 8 months im so confused on what to feed try to walk everyday so they get fresh greens sm amount alfafa hay 2to3flaxs a day waist alot should i switch to grass hay and grain or i dont know.also trim hooves once a week wilie rear legs knees touch am i triming wrong than thanks


----------



## MsScamp

You probably want to start a new thread about your concerns and questions. This thread is 4 years old.


----------



## tanny

no message recieved for question


----------



## MsScamp

It sounds like your wethers are pets, is that right? At 8 months of age I would be feeding them grass/alfalfa hay and maybe 1/2 pound of a good 14% protein goat grower pellet. If they were weaning age, I would be feeding a good alfalfa/grass or straight alfalfa hay and a 14% medicated goat grower pellet to take care of any cocci problems. My wethers are raised for meat, so they get either straight alfalfa or grass/alfalfa hay - depending on what we have available - and a 14% medicated pelleted feed fed at the rate of 1 to 2 lbs/goat until they go to the sale barn.


----------



## wildegoats0426

My wethers browse only. I give them coastal hay daily and alfalfa every couple of days (if they ate that daily they'd scour) the younger boys who haven't been out in the pasture for a long time, I feed them some grain at night. This grain is what my girls don't eat. So it's good feed, and it's purina goat chow with a show feed with ac in it. And a little power phat which doesn't hurt cause they do need fat on them


----------



## martha547

what kind of grain do you feed them?i feed my wether a medicated mix but im wondering if i can switch him to the sweet molasses grain i feed my does.


----------



## wildegoats0426

I feed them what's left over from my girls which is a sweet feed and show feed mixed. They can be on sweet feed


----------

